# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Grundinstallation von SuSE-9.0

## pixel

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Anleitung geschrieben welche die Grundinstallation von SuSE-9.0 beschreibt. In der Anleitung versuche ich zu erklären wie man die Installation am sinnvollsten bewerkstelligt. Der eigentliche Schwerpunkt des Projktes liegt aber auf Multimedia d.h. welche Pakete muß man von SuSE installieren und welche müssen dann danach selbst übersetzt werden.

Für alle Pakete die aus dem Sourcecode gebaut werden müssen habe ich installations-Skripte geschrieben.

Die ganze Sache hat sicherlich noch potential für Verbesserungen. Es wäre schön wenn der eine oder andere die Anleitung testen könnte und  mir feedback geben könnte. Die Anleitung richtigt sich in erster Linie an Anfänger. Der Profi wird wenig neues darin finden. Wäre natürlich auch nett wenn der eine oder andere Linux-Profi mal drüber schaut das kann die Sache nur besser machen.

Die Anleitung hat sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen aber ich denke es hat sich gelont und ich auf diese Weise einen, wenn auch nur kleinen Teil, an die Linux-Gemeinschaft zurückgeben kann.

Falls jemand mit Windows/Internetexplorer die Seite besucht. Das Logo sieht eigentlich ganz anderst aus. Dieser Browser ist der einzige der mit dieser PNG-Grafik nicht klar kommt.

Wer mich kennt dem dürfte klar sein das ich für diesen Browser keine Änderungen daran vornehme. Man möge mir verzeihen.

Die Seite ist unter:

http://www.bigbash.de

zu erreichen.

In diesem Sinne

have a lot of fun

----------


## psy

aha und wo is die anleitung   :Confused:

----------


## pixel

ganz unten PDF zum download. Ich hatte noch keine Zeit die ganze Doku in HTML zu schreiben. Wird aber kommen

----------


## psy

also ich sehe nix  :Wink: 
bin ich blind?

----------


## pixel

So ein Schitt!!!!

Der Link natürlich:

http://www.bigbash.de

Sorry

----------


## HEMIcuda

*ROFL* Der war gut  :Big Grin: 

'cuda

----------


## Doh!

> So ein Schitt!!!!
> 
> Der Link natürlich:
> 
> http://www.bigbash.de
> 
> Sorry


Setz den Link doch in den Ursprungspost, Du Held

----------


## AceTheFace

> Setz den Link doch in den Ursprungspost, Du Held


Und wenn du wirklich willst, dass Leute diesen Thread durchlesen, solltest du auch einen gescheiten Betreff wählen....

Gruß,

Ace

----------


## pixel

Nun alle zufrieden?

----------


## DarkSorcerer

> Nun alle zufrieden?


haddu gut gemacht  :Wink:

----------


## peschmae

> Nun alle zufrieden?


der da noch nicht 


> Und wenn du wirklich willst, dass Leute diesen Thread durchlesen, solltest du auch einen gescheiten Betreff wählen....


MfG Peschmä

----------


## pixel

> Zitat von AceTheFace
>  Und wenn du wirklich willst, dass Leute diesen Thread durchlesen, solltest du auch einen gescheiten Betreff wählen....


ok erwischt. Ich weiß nicht wie man den ersten Betreff ändert

----------


## DarkSorcerer

> ok erwischt. Ich weiß nicht wie man den ersten Betreff ändert


kann imho nur ein mod machen...

----------


## oracle2025

Wow, das ist ja eine spitzen Anleitung.

cool.

----------


## drunkenPenguin

@pixel: Das ist eine ziemlich umfangreiche und vor allem gelungene Anleitung.
Hättest Du Interesse daran, eine html-Version davon zu machen?

Gruß,
Daniel

edit: Boah! Ich seh gerade, dass das 65 MB Sourcen sind!
BTW: Hast Du etwas dagegen, wenn ich ein paat CDs unters Volk bringe?

----------


## pixel

Freut mich das sie euch gefällt. Ich werde sie noch in HTML umschreiben sobald die ersten Erfolgsrückmeldungen gekommen sind.

----------


## delmonico

Das sieht wirklich gut aus!
Unter welcher Lizenz steht das Teil? Ich schreibe gerade etwas ähnliches (Einsteiger-Installation mandrake), weil die Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis immer öfter Interesse zeigen und könnte eventuell Teile daraus gebrauchen. (Tipp: FDL!FDL!  :Big Grin: )

----------


## pixel

> Das sieht wirklich gut aus!


Danke  :Smilie:  



> Unter welcher Lizenz steht das Teil?


Ich habe mir gedacht das es einfach weitergegeben werden kann aber:

a) der, oder falls noch welche hinzu kommen,  die Verfasser im Dokument stehen bleiben sollten.

b) Das Dokument als gesamtes bleibt und nicht Einzelteile daraus genommen werden.



> Ich schreibe gerade etwas ähnliches (Einsteiger-Installation mandrake), weil die Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis immer öfter Interesse zeigen und könnte eventuell Teile daraus gebrauchen. (Tipp: FDL!FDL! )


Genau das war auch für mich der Grund zum schreiben. Fast mein gesamter Bekanntenkreis ist mitlerweile auf Linux umgestiegen. Bei den Erstinstallationen mußte ich eben immer dabei sein. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich den neuen Anhängern der Linux-Gemeinde eine Doku an die Hand geben mit der sie die Installation selbst vollziehen können.

Diesen Anspruch wird die Doku sicher noch nicht gerecht. Aber ich werde daran arbeiten.

Gruß Pixel

----------


## peschmae

Nett. Ich habs zwar noch nicht ganz durchgelesen aber n Bookmark ist gesezt  :Smilie: 




> Freut mich das sie euch gefällt. Ich werde sie noch in HTML umschreiben sobald die ersten Erfolgsrückmeldungen gekommen sind.


Womit hast dus denn geschrieben? HTML wär wirklich nett - das finde ich praktischer zum am Bildschirm lesen.  :Smilie: 

MfG Peschmä

----------


## pixel

> Womit hast dus denn geschrieben? HTML wär wirklich nett - das finde ich praktischer zum am Bildschirm lesen.


Habe es in OpenOffice geschrieben. Zuerst war es ja nur zum ausdrucken gedacht. Ich muß jetzt noch eine andere Webseite fertig machen und werde anschließend das BigBash-Projekt in Angriff nehmen.

Ich denke mal bis dahin ist dann auch schon ein wenig feedback im Haus welches gleich eingließen kann.

Gruß Pixel

----------


## Russel-Athletic

Fehler:Gentelmen start your compilers hast du irgendwo über statt üben geschrieben.
einige dinge tauchen 2 mal auf wegen Seitenumbruch: xvid4conf / libdvdpsi3 / faac / ffmpeg / k3b
Sonst hab ich nix gefunden, außer das noch ne ABschlusbemerkung oder soetwas am Ende kommen soll. Vielleicht kannst du die Programme ja auch mal kurz vorstellen und häufige probleme erläutern.

----------


## pixel

Danke, habe beides behoben und hoch kopiert.

Ja das mit dem Schlußwort fehlt noch. Was auf jedenfall in der nächsten Zeit gemacht wird:

- vlc-Player hinzugefügt
- xine - Player hinzugefügt
- ogl - Player hinzufügen

Damit das was in auf der Webseite steht "..der User das Programm auswählen kann welches ihm am besten liegt..." auch tatsächlich umgesetzt ist.

Außerdem habe ich noch vergessen bei den Programmen reinzuschreiben wie man sie startet (Verknüpfung anlegen!).

Dann möchte ich für jedes der installierten Programme eine, zumindest kleine Anleitung, schreiben.

Gruß Pixel

----------


## pcdog

soll ich das nicht in die faq in meinem forum integrieren?
lese es dann morgen (hier modem), dort 2mbit .. und bei 65mb?

----------


## eclipse

Hi pixel !
Es gibt ein wunderschönes Tool das nennt sich pdftohtml.
Dieses  ist auch sogar bei SuSE 9.0 dabei auf den Cds.
Damit kann man dann so eine Seite aus einem PDF-File erstellen.

----------


## pixel

@pcdog




> soll ich das nicht in die faq in meinem forum integrieren?


Wie meinst du ins Forum integrieren ?

@eclipse,



> Es gibt ein wunderschönes Tool das nennt sich pdftohtml.


Ich kenne die Dinger. Davon halte ich aber genausowenig wie von FrontPage. Es gibt kein Programm welches das Wissen über eine Programmiersprache, hier eben HTML & JavaSkript, ersetzten kann.
Ich habe bisher alles Webseiten mit Gimp & Quanta erstellt. Daran wird sich nichts ändern   :Wink:  

Ich werde mich ja beeilen.

Gruß Pixel

----------


## eclipse

Naja egal !
War ja nur als Hilfe gedacht.
Logischerweise ersetzen so Programme nicht das wissen, aber wenn mans schon weiß, hilft so ein Programm unmengen von Zeit zu sparen.   :Wink:  
Da du Seite ja gesehen hast, wahrscheinlich , kann ich sie ja wieder löschen.

----------


## AceTheFace

Wegen Betreff: Schreib halt kurz ne PM an nen MOD. Und das ganze würde ich dann auch gleich noch ins Tipps und Tricks-Forum verschieben.

Ansonsten echt gut!




> Bedanken möchte ich mich bei Bernd, dem zweiten (warmen) Ornitologen in Bühl für die Gedult beim korrigieren meiner Rechtschreibfehler.


Geduld schreibt man trotzdem mit "t" am Ende. Wobei wenn genau in dem Satz ein Rechtschreibfehler ist, könnte es nat. auch als Witz gemeint sein 

Gruß,

Ace

----------


## pixel

@eclipse,



> War ja nur als Hilfe gedacht.


Das denke ich  und trotzdem vielen Dank   :Smilie:  

@AceTheFace,



> Wegen Betreff: Schreib halt kurz ne PM an nen MOD. Und das ganze würde ich dann auch gleich noch ins Tipps und Tricks-Forum verschieben.


ok hab ich gemacht.
Das mit dem letzten Satz war eigentlich kein Scherz *schäm*. Das Problem, ich versuche immer schneller zu tippen wie ich eigentlich kann.

Gruß Pixel

----------


## Doh!

Hab's nur mal überflogen, sieht aber wirklich super aus!!! Klasse gemacht. Werde es auf meiner HP verlinken. Solltest mal SuSE anhauen, damit die es auch bei sich verlinken (allerdings wirste Dich dan vor Hits kaum retten können).

Ich denke, da hast Du ein Dokument entworfen, dass weite Kreise im Netz ziehen wird.

----------


## pcdog

> @pcdog
> 
> Wie meinst du ins Forum integrieren ?
> 
> Gruß Pixel



ich denke das sollte man in "linux allgemein" posten und ich machs dann sticky

----------


## 5=23?

wie wäre es auch bei den PDFs die Dateigrösse vor dem Download anzugeben, über 2 MB sind schon eher ungewöhnlich.

----------


## pixel

ok, habe zu den Download-Links die Dateigröße sowie eine Kurzbeschreibung hinzugefügt.

----------


## Onkel_Mikke

Hiho,

 In dem Gedanken, dieses How To könnte manchem helfen habe ich einen Link im BMW-Treff gepostet. Dabei kam es aber zu diesem Problem? 

Da ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin, und unter debian 'man rpm' mich nicht wirklich weiterbringt, wende ich mich hiermit vertrauensvoll an den Maintainer. 

Gruß
Mike

----------


## pixel

Hi,

da ich im BMW-Forum als Gast nicht posten kann schreibe ich hier. Kann es sein dass das Skript in irgend einer Form mit Windows bearbeitet wurde?
Ich habe das Skript gerade nochmal aus dem Web geholt und gestartet, ohne Probleme.

Ist auch das Ausführ-Bit gesetzt, ansonst chmod a+x install

Gruß Pixel

P.S. Nur für's BMW-Forum-Protokoll. Meine Karre 328i-Cabrio

----------


## Caris

Wow selten eine so gute Anleitung gesehen. Hammergeil. Werde es weiterempfehlen!!!! Weiter so!

----------


## stan

...mensch, die Anleitung ist echt klasse!
Wird einigen die steinigen Umwege ersparen, die ich gegangen bin.  :Wink: 

 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:  

gruß

----------


## pixel

bin gerade bei der Anpassung an SuSE-9.1 da hier nicht alles Installationsskripte durchlaufen. Hoffe aber das ich bald fertig bin.

Gruß Pixel

----------


## giber

Geile Anleitung !!!! 

Damit sollte es jeder hinbeckommen !!

 :EEK!:

----------


## pixel

Hi@all, 

die Anpassungen an 9.2 sind fertig und online. Das erste was ich nicht hinbekommen habe ist "libfame" somit ist es im Moment nicht möglich ein AVI- oder OGG- Container mit dem Codec Fame zu erzeugen.

Das nächste was noch nicht 100%ig ist sind die Screenshots, sind nicht alle von 9.2, gerade letzters sollte zu verschmerzen sein und wird noch korrigiert.

Habe die Installation diesmal auf drei verschiedenen Rechnern durchlaufen lassen was ohne Probleme verlief. Somit hoffe ich das es diesmal weniger Probleme gibt. 

Jetzt werde ich zuerst mal die Texte etwas überarbeiten. Hat jemand von Euch eine VMWare am laufen und könnte mir Screenshots von der 9.2-Installation schießen? 


Viele Grüße 
pixel

----------

